# xtrail badges



## celius (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi all. Am thinking of changing the badges on my xtrail just for the sake of being a bit different. In my country xtrails are badged 200, 200x and 250x. I noticed that elsewhere theres SE, ST, Ti etc. 

I have a 250x which stands for 2.5liter 4WD (Auto). I would like to know how a model like mine would be badged in your respective countries, and if anybody can help me buy the appropriate badges (emblems).

Thanks!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

In Canada that could be an XE, SE, or LE. Kind of a good, better, best hierarchy. The latter 2 are badged as such on the rear hatch but the XE goes un-badged.
There's also a limited Bona Vista edition (refers to a place in Newfoundland) which is an SE with some extra goodies.

I'm sure the badges (even the B/V ones) can be had from any Canadian dealership.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

celius said:


> Hi all. Am thinking of changing the badges on my xtrail just for the sake of being a bit different. In my country xtrails are badged 200, 200x and 250x. I noticed that elsewhere theres SE, ST, Ti etc.
> 
> I have a 250x which stands for 2.5liter 4WD (Auto). I would like to know how a model like mine would be badged in your respective countries, and if anybody can help me buy the appropriate badges (emblems).
> 
> Thanks!


In Australia we only have the 2.5lt engine xtrail and we have the ST (standard), Ti (the one with a sunroof) Ti-L (Ti Luxury with sunroof and leather trim) and ST-S (the 2007 release ST with alloy wheels and sunroof)

And then there is mine ST-iL (that is ST-improved Luxury) hahahaha  It is the only one of its kind in Australia LOL

Unfortunately, Nissan have chosen to have decals instead of bdages for the model name, so what I did was collect the letters to make-up the model name from other Nissan's badges and the ones you can look at are the Nissan Maxima and Altima. Get their chrome badges and make-up one for yourself to suit your taste.

You can also get very nice 4x4 badges from eBay and the one I found to be the best was off a Jeep.


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

I pulled off my "Bonavista" lettering... too cheap looking for my tastes.. i just left the explorer dude on there... i like it a lot better... to each their own EH


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

In the UK there have been many badges describing many versions of the X Trail.

S, SE, Sport, FatFace, Columbia, SE+, SVE, Sport X, Aventura, T-Spec.

I think that's all of them but I could have missed something out!


----------



## celius (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks for all your replies. I like canada's LE, UK's SVE and Australia's Ti (my favorite). I kinda like the idea of a decal badge, probably because we dont habe that in my home country. 

Aussietrail, can you help me get a factory Ti or Ti-L decal? Am willing to pay extra for your trouble. 

Thanks again to all.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

celius said:


> Aussietrail, can you help me get a factory Ti or Ti-L decal? Am willing to pay extra for your trouble.


No problems at all mate and no need to pay extra as the Nissan dealer is 5 minutes walk from where I live 

Send me an email to [email protected] and give me your details and I'll buy one for you.


----------



## celius (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks man! Sent you a email.


----------

